# Elvis does Kenpo....



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 10, 2010)

Posting videos on KT, and I came across a few old Elvis ones.

[yt]lv6_Qs1hOgY[/yt]

Elvis doing karate
[yt]LLeroVM2n04[/yt]

[yt]qvehGcMMOmY[/yt]

[yt]lPs8mQuH0jg[/yt]


----------



## d1jinx (Jul 10, 2010)

interesting.  I knew Elvis did karate, but never knew what kind or how long.  

Kool to know he was exposed to it in the military.  Goes to show how much of an influence the military has on the expansion of M.A.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 10, 2010)

I heard he was considering getting back into training just before he died.

Other story I heard was that the guy who first trained him koed him when they met to test his resolve or if he was a spoiled actor.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 10, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I heard he was considering getting back into training just before he died.
> 
> Other story I heard was that the guy who first trained him koed him when they met to test his resolve or if he was a spoiled actor.



http://www.tracyskarate.com/Stories/was_elvis_really_a_black_belt.htm

I read the story I linked to and thought, well, Elvis must have actually earned his belt.

But looking at that little demo on the clips - man, I'm a yon-kyu, and my karate doesn't look that sloppy, I hope.  That was crap!


----------



## Omar B (Jul 10, 2010)

Those Elvis clips are always good for a laugh.  Check out that ridiculously long belt, or the shirt collar poking out.  Oh, and his stance in every instance makes me go "wha?"


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 11, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Those Elvis clips are always good for a laugh.  Check out that ridiculously long belt, or the shirt collar poking out.  Oh, and his stance in every instance makes me go "wha?"


Yah... the first one had him wearing that... is that.. that a... a ... turban? 

Then I remembered... he was the KING and (like someone else who has {mistakenly"} has that title... he was able to do/wear whatever he wanted. 


To my understanding he studied under GM Ed Parker Sr. for a long time. In fact one of his guitars had the EPAK crest decal on it.


----------

